# gtx670 price info. in nehru place?



## theproffesor (Jan 8, 2013)

as the title suggest, do anyone knows the current price of gtx670 in NP,  I wanna buy one
I was thinking of "
"evga gtx670 ftw"
msi gtx670 power edition
gigabyte gtx670 wf3 please help me out!
and availability & pricing also
...and just so you guys know I have a alternative choice it hd7950 vapor X @23k(not sure about price
and I really don't know about hd7970 pricing
thanks in advance

just fyi my current rig is:
i5 3570k
asrock z77 extreme 4
g.skill ripjaws x 8gigs(2*4gb)
corsair tx650v2
corsair carbide 400r
wd 500gb caviar blue
Kingston v+200 120gig ssd boot drive
sapphire hd6870@1ghz
lg 22" display ....forgot the model no. 1920*1200p


----------



## Myth (Jan 8, 2013)

Try for Sapphire 7970 @ 28k~29k

Btw, whats your budget for the gpu ?


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 8, 2013)

evga 670 ftw  forget nehru place this might not be available in the whole country.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 8, 2013)

Get the HD 7970 . Perfect graphic card for your price range. 
The cost is 28K in NP.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 8, 2013)

Buy 7970, beats GTX 680 in almost most games. No nonsense choice.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Buy 7970, beats GTX 680 in almost most games. No nonsense choice.



BS. Don't post BS please.



theproffesor said:


> I was thinking of "
> "evga gtx670 ftw"
> msi gtx670 power edition
> gigabyte gtx670 wf3 please help me out!
> ...



1. EVGA one: you can't get here in india
2. GTX670 PE edition: Only if it comes into your budget, then buy it. Great card.
3. Gigabyte one: very hard to find.

VaporX edition of 7970 is almost equivalent to stock 670, but MSI 670 PE beats 7970 heads down.


----------



## theproffesor (Jan 11, 2013)

my budget is 26-28k
...sapphire hd7970ghz is 31k in np. smc
it's the fastest single card I know ..and
how much does the msi gtx670 P.E Costs also the sapphire hd7970 oc (,not ghz edition, ) or from any other brand ....!!
the reson is if gtx670 is cheaper I'll buy it if hd7970 is cheaper or similar or even a 1k higher I'll buy it...
my thinkdigit forum notification. weren't working, and still it isn't working so I had to check this thread manually so sorry for the LATE replies!! 
also sorry for my very bad English 

well hd7970ghz vapor X is faster than the gtx680
and do you know the price of gtx670 p.e
I've used msi cards before hd5770 hawk and it was amazing
I like msi and sapphire both of the (kinda fanboy)



ashis_lakra said:


> Buy 7970, beats GTX 680 in almost most games. No nonsense choice.



agreed but the ghz edition beats gtx680
and the hd7970. performs similar if not better than the gtx680



d6bmg said:


> BS. Don't post BS please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hd7970 is almost as fast as gtx680 and overclocks like a champ
the thing is someone on olx.in told me that gtx670 is 24k if that's true I'll buy it
do you know the price of gtx670 P.E and sapphire hd7970 oc??? my budget is 28k but wanna same some cash for a new headphone "razor charcharias"


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 11, 2013)

EVGA GTX 670 is very much available in Kolkata (not the FTW) with warranty. But it comes at a price.

@ theprofessor  , you cant get this shipped free  with bill and warranty from Kolkata to your place : EVGA GTX670 2048MB DDR5  02G-P4-2670-KR (not the FTW 02G-P4-2678-KR) - Rs 35000


----------



## N@m@n (Jan 11, 2013)

7950 Vapor X is of 22k and imo it is the best price to performance card in the market..
Just get this and overclock it you can easily reach stock 7970 speed


----------



## theproffesor (Jan 11, 2013)

N@m@n said:


> 7950 Vapor X is of 22k and imo it is the best price to performance card in the market..
> Just get this and overclock it you can easily reach stock 7970 speed



great...if it's 22k then I might get it ...but I'm more keen on hd7970 if possible or else I'll just buy the hd7950 vapor X


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

theproffesor said:


> the thing is someone on olx.in told me that gtx670 is 24k if that's true I'll buy it



Don't buy from olx, and it's best if you don't listen to olx self-certified experts.


----------



## theproffesor (Jan 12, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Don't buy from olx, and it's best if you don't listen to olx self-certified experts.



no..I wasn't buying from it.
I was finding a case 400r at that time and he had it ...and we were having the arguments and then he said he wanted to buy a gtx670 zotac and told me the price (*I was shocked *) 24k 
that was the reason for him to sell 400r ,but the deal didn't set up and I just bought the new one ...
so I just want to know the price of
gtx670 msi power edition or
hd7970 sapphire oc duelX
also does anyone knows the availability of benQ xl2420t 24" 120hz monitor I kinda like ...and will its gonna okay with amd cards? as it nvidia 3d / whatever it is
I don't play 3d
anyone has the experience with it? ....how's Samsung ...700D?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2013)

What about this HD 7970: MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC GRAPHIC CARD

It has a core clock of 1010 MHz, almost at the GHz edition level and comes within your budget.


----------



## vkl (Jan 12, 2013)

Sapphire hd7970 OC edition-Dual x ~29k is quite well priced as compared to some other hd7970s.Overclocks quite well.


----------



## theproffesor (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks guys!! 
just bought sapphire hd7970 oc duelX 27k 
also ordered the benq xl2420t from Flipkart
thanks guys really appreciate your help
please close this thread mods!!

yeah..I bought it



vkl said:


> Sapphire hd7970 OC edition-Dual x ~29k is quite well priced as compared to some other hd7970s.Overclocks quite well.



yeah...I bought it



Cilus said:


> What about this HD 7970: MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC GRAPHIC CARD
> 
> It has a core clock of 1010 MHz, almost at the GHz edition level and comes within your budget.



thanks but I bought the sapphire oc version for 27k


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2013)

Regarding Monitor, you should have asked here before making the purchase. Buddy, BenQ xl2420t is a Nvidia 3D display and does not support AMD HD3D technology. Unlike Nvidia which offers 3D support from Nvidia Control Panel, AMD relies upon Third Party Driver software supplied by Tridef3D and iz3D and the BenQ Monitor isn't supported by any of them. So you can't use the HD 7970 to enable 3D with this display. 

If possible, cancel the Flipkart Order As soon as possible.

Regarding Graphics card price, is it 27K including Vat?


----------

